# Presentation لاهم الاختبارات فى صناعه النفط (drill steam testing)



## الرهينه (30 أبريل 2008)

ارجو ان تعم الفائدة من هذا الموضوع.


----------



## الرهينه (30 أبريل 2008)

انا حولت ارفع الملف اللى من نوع pps لكن لاسف ما اقدرت . يا ريت حد يساعدنى حتى ارفع الملف.


----------



## haadi (9 مايو 2008)

لا تشيليلي هم كل ما عليك هو وضعه في ملف مضغوط يعني .rar أو .zip

و شكرا لك مسبقا


----------



## hkamel10 (22 مايو 2008)

*Dst*

This very good subject, but the important thing now where is the attachement


----------

